# Cleaning Carbon Fiber



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

What do you use to clean your CF bike? I am not talking about a full on wash with soap, but spot cleaning. Is Simplegreen safe for CF? I used to use household products like Windex to spot clean grime from my steel bikes?


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

It's clear-coated, and probably painted under that. So long as whatever you are using won't eat clear-coat it's fine. (Hint: if it didn't eat the paint off a steel bike it's not going to eat the paint off carbon either...)


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Really not necessary since CF frames are now "disposable".


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

I use honda polish since i had a lot of that left over from my motorcycle days. I hear pledge also works.

GT


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

yeti said:


> What do you use to clean your CF bike? I am not talking about a full on wash with soap, but spot cleaning. Is Simplegreen safe for CF? I used to use household products like Windex to spot clean grime from my steel bikes?


Just water should do the trick. Maybe some soap. SimpleGreen, No.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I use either a little WD-40 or the orange based cleaner I use on parts sprayed on a shop towel to clean most everything on my carbon bikes, except the brake surface on the wheels. The WD-40 will leave a slick film that makes it easier to wipe off dust, etc. after a ride.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cdhbrad said:


> I use either a little WD-40 or the orange based cleaner I use on parts sprayed on a shop towel to clean most everything on my carbon bikes, except the brake surface on the wheels. The WD-40 will leave a slick film that makes it easier to wipe off dust, etc. after a ride.


Or use a coating of car wax. After washing down. Easy way of keeping shiny CF shiny, and easy to clean.


----------



## Highreachguy (Mar 9, 2010)

*not just pledge*

Lemon Pledge.. then your bike looks clean, and smells great... it makes wiping off dirt easy too...


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

BBQ brush...the greasier the better.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> Just water should do the trick. Maybe some soap. SimpleGreen, No.


Why no SimpleGreen? That's what I've been using. Is there another degreaser that I could use on a CF frame?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Why no SimpleGreen? That's what I've been using. Is there another degreaser that I could use on a CF frame?


Why use chemicals, when water and a paper-towel will do the trick? All my time riding and I've never needed anything more expensive or caustic than water to clean my bike.

My thought is that I don't know what that clear coat is-why risk harming it with unnecessary chemicals?


----------



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

I thought Simplegreen was environmentally friendly?

The only ingredient of Simple Green® with established exposure limits is undiluted 2-butoxyethanol (<4%) (Butyl
Cellosolve; CAS No. 111-76-2) [1% for Scrubbing Pad]: the ACGIH TLV-TWA is 20 ppm (97 mg/m3). Based upon
chemical analysis, Simple Green® contains no known EPA priority pollutants, heavy metals or chemicals listed under
RCRA, CERCLA, or CWA. Analysis by TCLP (Toxicity Characteristic Leaching Procedure) according to RCRA revealed
no toxic organic or inorganic constituents.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Carbon fiber is plastic reinforced with carbon fiber, then painted with a couple of coats of lacquer. There's no mystery. Clean it just like you would any other bike, or your car for that matter. It's a bike, not a crystal vase.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Simple Green like most other degreasers have warnings concerning contact with metals. The reason its a no, no is that if left on too long it can etch into metal. Also depending on how its sprayed, it could end up in your bottom bracket & end up unintentionally removing vital grease.

As for what to clean your bike, the best products to use are automotive cleaners. One of the best is the Mothers spray & wipe wax. Bicycle finishes are the same as car finishes so its obvious that car products would be the best choice.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Steel wool works great. Along with media blasting and course grit sand paper.


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

I've used diluted Simple Green on stubborn grease/dirt for years and years with no ill effects on every frame material. However, as stated above, water usually works fine for most everything.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I use this stuff and love it.










It contains a mild solvent that works well in taking off grease along the chainstay and grime build-up under the downtube.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Should these carbon fiber cleaning and exploding threads be put into a sticky or some sort of central location?

Its a bike, thats it. Clean it or dont. It will be fine either way. If your cleaning products have warnings about impotence or third eyes dont use them.


----------



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

Why can't people come into these forums and ask legit questions without being flamed by pompous individuals who think there entitled to some kind of ownership of these forums?


----------



## Pedalon (Aug 9, 2008)

I use windex the crystal rain multi surface one. No ammonia and works absolutely great plus u can get it anywhere :thumbsup:


----------



## memphisr32 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use Meguires Final Inspection, its a car detailing product but works great


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*simple*

I am a big fan of water and microfiber cloths to do the bulk of the work. The Honda Spray Cleaner (available at Honda motorcycle dealers) is awesome stuff and can also be used on your car, kayak, and other toys. We also use Meguiar's Quick Detail polish. Nothing harsh, and no wicked scrubbing.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Go get some Pedro's Green Fizz 
http://pedros.com/greenfizz.htm

Then use their Bike Lust to shine it up. 

303 is great too. http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm



> Green Fizz - Pedro’s developed this environmentally benign bike wash to work on the entire bike.With special foaming action, the surfactants of Green Fizz coat the bike and help wash away all the troubles from the toughest of rides. Pedro’s created this product for use in the sloppiest of conditions without harming the flora or fauna. And Green Fizz can be used with or without water.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure if it is called the same around the world but I use Armorall protectant and a rag.
Spray off the excess dirt with a garden hose; spray on Armorall and then wipe it off.
Leaves the bike nice and shiny.
Great for shining up tyres too.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

I just hose it down and wipe dry.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I find Armoral too greasy.


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

If it really needs a spot clean, i just wipe off using a baby wipe.


----------

